# Why CRS do that?



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a 20g planted tanks with ADA soil, and with 20 CRS plus some yellow and PFR shrimps. The CRS are generally moving around slowly. Every now and then for a day or two, they are swimming actively non-stop all around the tank, as if they are going after something or running away. And then they go back to normal. No abnormal shrimp deaths after that. So what is it that they were trying to do swimming so much? 

I have seen 3 baby CRS shrimplets so far compared to lots of yellow shrimplets. Look like the yellows are more productive shrimps.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

It's most likely the breeding behavior from what you are describing. All male shrimpies going into frenzy mode, while females are trying to get away. You can usually see berried females after everything settled down.


----------



## TheShrimpFarm (Aug 15, 2011)

When you have more than 1 type of shrimp on your tank, one of them will be the dominant breeder. In your case the Yellows. But the Yellows are breed much easier than the Crystals.


----------

